# new bow of old stick



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

People are still killing deer with recrves and longbows.....even an occasional wooden arrow or two. That is simply a personal preference.

My personal preference is that todays bows are faster at lower poundage, higher lett-off, quiter (in most cases) and have just made leaps and bounds in progress over the last 10 years.

But, the choice is yours.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i would go with a newer, faster, quieter, and all around probably better bow. bow 2 years ago seem old and outdated compared to the 2010 bows. every year they get better.

so my advice is get a new bow and hunt with it until 2020 then get another


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

If you buy a new bow or not, you should replace the strings & cables on the old bow. Since you shoot it so well, it can serve as a great back up bow. If you still have 7 year old strings on it, they have probably stretched a bit and new string will give you a little better performance.

Other than that, it's usually not worth it to try to upgrade an older compound bow. They lose value very quickly.

Most of the new bows really are better than the older bows.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

cc-smoker said:


> Maybe I'm alone, or perhaps there are others who are in the same boat, but the amount of info about new bows and stuff for bows is a bit overwelming.
> I grew up shooting bows. I got my first Bear Brave when I was 6 or 7. Grew into my older brothers 30 -40 pound bow, then my moms 45 pound browning, and finally my dads old 60-70 Bear Polar Bear. I started hunting with the Polar Bear, and my dad bought me my first compound of my own in 02 or 03, with the Bear TRX. I've had it since, and killed more deer with it than I can remember. I shot it through a chrono in around 2005, and at 70# draw (didn't know I shouldn't have it pegged out), with a 27.5 in draw, I was getting roughly 280 with my hunting set up. Nothing much about my set up has changed since then. I'm still shooting the same set up with CX arrows, 100 gr. tips. I drive tacks with my bow, and I kill consistantly with it. But everyone I hunt with has new bows, and I constantly consider getting a new bow, and then change my mind. I flip flop between getting a new bow or tricking out my current bow with a new string and new sights/release. So I ask the question, . . . is it worth it to soup up an 03 bow and keep hunting with it, or should I buy a new bow? Replacing the strings and cables alone would cost around 130, and my sight is a bit rough around the edges. To replace those two would cost me in the neighborhood of 250 -300. And, I would still end up getting a new bow in the next year or so. Should I just go ahead and get a new bow, instead of replacing the string and cable that may only get used for one or two years? Would also have to replace the string silencers, speed nocks, etc.



so you are saying you have had that bow for 7 years and never changed the strings?? 


as to your question you will notice a major difference in todays bows in feel and quality but they wont make the deer any deader that being said i get at least 1 new bow a year


----------

